# Some recent lifts



## fubaseball (Jun 20, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/HubrHLBlI38[/ame]

This 250 viper press was after I had done probably 10-15 presses with 250. Something is off right now and my pressing sux... I got pissed finally and just grabbed it and threw it up

Then 666 Deadlift... Only reason I did it is to say I pulled the Diablo haha 

Then 675, probably would have gone up easier had I not done 666. Also this bar had NO flex to it, so with a good DL bar I feel I'm at or close to 700


----------



## Rory (Jun 21, 2013)

Fucking awesome bro!!!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 21, 2013)

Pure beast man!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice lift


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 21, 2013)

Right on Fuse.. i see shits happening great for you bro..keep up
beastmode.


----------



## fubaseball (Jun 21, 2013)

Rory said:


> Fucking awesome bro!!!



Now if I could just be beast and ripped like you rory  haha


----------



## fubaseball (Jun 21, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Pure beast man!!



Thanks Anasci! Ill be getting more vids up... A lot of good training going on


----------



## fubaseball (Jun 21, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Right on Fuse.. i see shits happening great for you bro..keep up
> beastmode.



Just wait till I start my Halo  I'm going to scare people!!


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice pull!  Keep at it. I'll be looking for that 700 and then some..... T


----------



## Big-John (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice pull! Congrats brother!


----------



## fubaseball (Jun 24, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Nice pull!  Keep at it. I'll be looking for that 700 and then some..... T



I'm going to order a Texas DL bar and see what I can pull... With a little flex, I think I am at or near 700 already


----------



## fubaseball (Jun 24, 2013)

Big-John said:


> Nice pull! Congrats brother!



Thanks big John!


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 25, 2013)

Making it look easy!


----------

